
Bruce Schneier Writes Down Passwords. So Can You (2010) - lelf
https://www.schneier.com/news/archives/2010/11/bruce_schneier_write.html
======
giardini
Next headline: "Bruce Schneir's wallet lifted!"

Schneier keeps a list of "very secure" passwords in his wallet, but surely he
has backup?

------
pizza
[https://www.schneierfacts.com/](https://www.schneierfacts.com/)

------
stephenr
Or you could just use a password manager.

How is this still considered an unsolved problem.

